# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ngọt thơm mứt Đà Lạt

## yeuhanoi

Không chỉ nổi tiếng là thành phố ngàn hoa, Đà Lạt cũng là xứ sở của nhiều loại mứt đặc sản với đủ màu sắc và hương vị ngọt thơm hiếm thấy. Đến Đà Lạt, du khách khó có thể cưỡng lại vẻ hấp dẫn của mứt hoa hồng đỏ thắm, mứt khoai lang vàm rộm, mứt hồng dẻo, cà chua bi sấy khô… cực kỳ hấp dẫn.


Khách du lịch chọn mua mứt ở chợ Đà Lạt.
Có một điều đặc biệt, mứt Đà Lạt được sản xuất và bán quanh năm không nhất thiết phải đến tết mới có như những nơi khác. Đó là nhờ các phố lò mứt trên đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, Mai Anh Đào, khu Trại Hầm, Chùa Tàu… liên tục hoạt động sản xuất và cung cấp cho hàng trăm cửa hàng ở khắp nơi trong thành phố và chợ Đà Lạt. Mứt Đà Lạt hiện nay cũng có trên 30 loại khác nhau với đủ trạng thái sấy khô, sấy dẻo, dòn, chua, cay… phục vụ từng khẩu vị của du khách.

Khu đặc sản Chợ Đà Lạt là nơi bán nhiều loại mứt nhất. Bước vào đây, bạn như lạc vào “mê cung” của xứ sở các loại mứt. Từng loại mứt được trưng bày bắt mắt, màu sắc sặc sỡ tỏa hương thơm dịu dịu khó ai cưỡng nổi. Từ màu xanh non của trái đào sữa, màu vàng như mật của mứt khoai lang, màu đỏ tươi của mứt hoa hồng… tất cả đã đánh thức vị giác và kích thích con mắt tò mò của du khách. Thử nếm một miếng mứt hồng dẻo (hay còn gọi là hồng sấy khô), bạn sẽ từ từ cảm nhận được vị ngọt thanh nơi đầu lưỡi, chất dẻo dai của trái hồng Đà Lạt nổi tiếng đã được sấy kỹ ở nhiệt độ cao nhưng vị của nó thì vẫn được giữ nguyên.

Mứt hồng có thể được xem là loại mứt cao cấp nhất trong các dòng mứt đặc sản của Đà Lạt. Cách làm loại mứt này cũng lắm công phu, nguyên liệu để làm mứt là những trái hồng chín đỏ, thơm lừng được chọn lựa kỹ càng. Sau khi gọt sạch lớp vỏ ngoài, trái hồng được đưa vào lò sấy với nhiệt độ cao trong một thời gian nhất định. Mứt hồng thành phẩm có vị ngọt như đường, mùi thơm dịu và dai dai. Theo kinh nghiệm của nhà vườn, ngon nhất vẫn là loại mứt được làm từ trái hồng trứng (trái nhỏ, nhìn tựa như quả trứng gà) vì có vị ngọt thơm, khác hẳn các loại hồng khác. 


Mứt Đà Lạt với đủ màu sắc và chủng loại. 
Nghề làm mứt ở Đà Lạt đã có từ lâu nhưng mãi đến thập niên 50, 60 của thế kỷ trước mới bắt đầu phát triển mạnh. Nguyên liệu làm mứt không dừng lại ở các loại cây trái địa phương nữa mà mở rộng ra tất cả các loại cây trái khác. Nhắc đến mứt Đà Lạt cũng phải kể đến mứt khoai lang dẻo, khoai lang sâm vàng ươm bóng bẩy. Loại mứt này được làm từ khoai lang mật đặc sản của Đà Lạt nên có vị ngọt tự nhiên và độ dẻo rất vừa miệng. Ngoài ra còn có thể kể đến các loại mứt làm từ trái dâu (dâu tằm, dâu tây), xí muội chua cay, mứt cà chua (được làm từ loại cà chua bi của Đà Lạt), mứt đào sữa ngâm dòn… với đầy đủ hương vị để mọi du khách có thể thưởng thức và mua về làm quà.

Ngoài ra còn có thể kể đến các loại mứt làm từ trái dâu (dâu tằm, dâu tây), xí muội chua cay, mứt cà chua (được làm từ loại cà chua bi của Đà Lạt), mứt đào sữa ngâm dòn… với đầy đủ hương vị để mọi du khách có thể thưởng thức và mua về làm quà.

Mứt hoa hồng cũng là một loại mứt đặc sản chỉ có ở Đà Lạt. Mứt hoa hồng không phải làm từ bông hoa hồng, mà là làm từ quả hồng hoa (Hicus). Hồng hoa cũng có 1 cái tên khác rất lãng mạng là "Hoa vô thường", còn ở quê người ta hay gọi là cây chua. Sau khi được chế biền cánh hồng mứt giòn tan trong miệng, có vị chua thanh mang đến cảm giác lạ lẫm cho người ăn. Ngoài mứt hoa hồng, mứt quất trần bì cũng khá hấp dẫn. Mứt được làm từ nguyên liệu là vỏ trái quất (còn gọi là tắc) nên có vị nồng nồng, cay cay, có tác dụng tốt với người bị ho, cảm sốt. Với tiết trời se lạnh của Đà Lạt, khi ăn mứt này mà uống thêm ngụm trà nóng sẽ cảm thấy rất sảng khoái. 


Mứt hoa hồng và mứt cà chua.


Mứt hồng Đà Lạt. 
Chưa hết, trong “menu” mứt Đà Lạt còn có các loại mứt, nước cốt trái cây như nha đam sấy, dâu sữa, nước ép mác mác, nước cốt dâu tây, dâu tằm… rất hấp dẫn. Mỗi loại mứt đều có một vị riêng, một hương thơm đặc trưng nên đã tạo cho đặc sản mứt Đà Lạt một nét riêng quyến rũ khó lẫn với nơi khác. Chính điều ấy đã đã khiến nhiều du khách khi đến Đà Lạt đều chọn mứt về làm quà biếu cho người thân, bạn bè trong gia đình như thể hiện tình cảm đậm đà, ngọt ngào khó quên.

*Kinh nghiệm chọn mua mứt*

+ Để chọn mua mứt Đà Lạt, bạn có thể đến lầu 1 chợ Đà Lạt – nơi có hàng trăm cửa hàng chuyên bán mứt và có thể thoải mái lựa chọn và ăn thử (miễn phí) các loại mứt trước khi quyết định mua với giá tham khảo từ 60.000 – 140.000đ/kg (tùy loại mứt khác nhau). Ngoài ra tại các quầy hàng đặc sản ở các khu du lịch cũng luôn có bán các loại mứt Đà Lạt để phục vụ du khách, tuy nhiên, tại đây trước khi mua, bạn cũng nên trả giá với người bán hàng để tránh bị mua giá cao.

+ Ngoài ra, tại các phố lò mứt trên đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, Mai Anh Đào, Nguyên Tử Lực… cũng phục vụ du khách tham quan, tìm hiểu cách làm mứt và có nhiều quầy hàng để bạn chọn mua. Các nơi này chủ yếu là khách đoàn thường hay lui tới thưởng thức và mua hàng.
+ Nếu bạn là khách lẻ, hoặc đi theo nhóm ít người cũng có thể tự tìm đến những nơi làm mứt nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt như khu Trại Hầm (trên đường Hùng Vương), khu chùa Tàu (trên đèo Mimoza)… để tìm hiểu cách làm mứt của người dân địa phương.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

